# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RNS 300 / Audio LowLine original code reading via cable. RCD Pro v0.0.6.5

## mohamed73

*Martech Team presents another unique solution in radio code market.*  *This time we present an application to read the original code from Lowline radios based on the processor STA2052 (RNS 300, Audi BNS 5.0).
From now those navigation can be unlocked without unscrewing and desoldering flash memory.
The whole process is very easy, and the time required for reading the code is only half a second.* 
Supported models and versions:  *- Audi, RNS LowLine A3, BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 045 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine A4, BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 049 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine AB2 (A3), BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 091 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine B7 (A4), BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 092 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine TT, BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 093 by Blaupunkt
- Skoda, RNS LowLine, 7 612 002 050 by Blaupunkt
- Skoda, RNS LowLine, 7 612 002 051 by Blaupunkt
- Seat, RNS LowLine, 7 612 002 055 by Blaupunkt
- Seat, RNS LowLine, 7 612 002 056 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine, BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 046 by Blaupunkt
- Audi, RNS LowLine, BNS 5.0, 7 612 002 048 by Blaupunkt
- VW, RNS LowLine, RNS 300, 7 612 002 040 by Blaupunkt
- VW, RNS LowLine, RNS 300, 7 612 002 042 by Blaupunkt
- VW, RNS LowLine, RNS 300, 7 612 002 044 by Blaupunkt
- VW, RNS LowLine, RNS 300, 7 612 002 054 by Blaupunkt
- VW, RNS LowLine, RNS 300, 7 612 002 076 by Blaupunkt* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
The program is built in rcdpro.exe for your convenience. *The program is paid, discounts are provided for Full Packs users (interested please write to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]).* 
Current versions can be downloaded from:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

شكرااا ... بارك الله بك

----------


## ayoub567

merci

----------

